# What Colours Go With A Dark Bay Horse?



## charlybrown (30 November 2008)

What colours go with a dark bay horse? She is clipped so is kind of bluey-grey where clipped. Thanks x 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 <font color="purple">  </font>


----------



## PopStrop (30 November 2008)

Green/dark green, burgundy, purple, pink


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (30 November 2008)

Gem always looks rather gogeous in purple, dark blue, maroon or biege/soft gold. avoid anything too light or bright, shes got a sky blue rug that looks yuck on her 
	
	
		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## LynneB (30 November 2008)

red


----------



## piggyinablanket (30 November 2008)

Dark green and gold.


----------



## Tiarella (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Dark green and gold. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

i'll ditto that  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i love green and gold together!


----------



## _unregistered_ (30 November 2008)

My little mare goes exactly that colour when clipped - she's in cream - brown/cream/fawn/ looks devine together.


----------



## TicTac (30 November 2008)

My dark bay always looked good in yellow. He even had a yellow Thermatex rug and always stood out lol


----------



## only_me (30 November 2008)

no red!! always red with a dark bay horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	









my xc colours are red and black, and he looks so cool in his red polypad! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









either red or orange goes well i've found


----------



## happyhack (30 November 2008)

Royal Blue looks really smart


----------



## nuffield (30 November 2008)

I vote for blue.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (30 November 2008)

White


----------



## laura02 (1 December 2008)

Hi
I think dark green and gold, my trailer is dark green and gold and we matched everything with that, n my dark bay looks gorgeous next to it!!
xx


----------

